# Apex Gear Atomic 4 Pin .029 with Light



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought this sight on July 20th and removed it from the package to realize that this company is actually TRU-Glo. I mounted the sight and with a few fumbles of the allen keys had her good left-right up down. After the twenty minutes of screwing around with the sight I cursed myself for not buying the micro-adjust version. Now maybe I was just lucky but my pins were dialed to 20-30-40. Not close, not pretty good but DIALED. Also the light that came with the sight works excellent. I would give this sight two-thumbs up if I would have had the micro-adjust version.


----------

